# need sub central ohio



## Marionlandscape (Jul 27, 2005)

looking for a sub in the Marion area 740-382-2941


----------



## Welder30 (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi, I am around 80 miles of Marion. Feel free to give me a call at 937-773-1490 in regard to needing a sub. Tony


2000 GMC Sierra 2500 4X4 Ext. Cab Curtis 7'-6" Snow Pro 3000
2004 Prairie 700 4X4 w/Warn Plow,Winch setup
Snowblowers


----------



## brickmason (Oct 31, 2005)

I live just south of you in Ashley. I have a 2004 f-250 sd w/ a 8' meyer. I'm self employed and free to plow anytime. I'am also insured with liability and plow insurance. Please call, Craig, Cell Phone 614-638-9006


----------

